

Ask HN: How do I track down the HTML5 Rocks' Scrollbar source? - digitallimit0
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/business
I really like the look of the scrollbars on HTML5 Rocks' home site under Mobile and Business and I want to use them, or at least check out the code for inspiration on making my own.<p>That said, my usual route of inspecting the element, grabbing the relevant class or id, and then scouring scripts via Find has left me empty handed, in large part due to the minification making the scripts much harder to read, and my inability to find any js references to that one_half class that is applying the new sex.<p>Does anyone have any other strategies?
======
digitallimit
I really like the look of the scrollbars on HTML5 Rocks' home site under
Mobile and Business and I want to use them, or at least check out the code for
inspiration on making my own.

That said, my usual route of inspecting the element, grabbing the relevant
class or id, and then scouring scripts via Find has left me empty handed, in
large part due to the minification making the scripts much harder to read, and
my inability to find any js references to that one_half class that is applying
the new sex.

Does anyone have any other strategies?

 _I reposted this text since it doesn't appear under the parent (apparently
you can't do a link with text)._

